# Problemas com genkernel (genkernel all) - RESOLVIDO

## gava

Bom dia amigos, 

Alguem poderia me ajudar, em determido momento do handbook:

Alternativa: Usando o genkernel

Se a configuração manual parecer muito difícil, então é recomendado o uso do genkernel. Ele irá configurar e construir o kernel automaticamente.

ao utilizar o comando: genkernel all

temos a seguinte saída:

[32;01m*[32;01m Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.52.3[0m

[32;01m*[0m Running with options: all

[32;01m*[0m Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

[32;01m*[0m Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/config.sh ..

[32;01m*[0m Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/modules_load ..

[32;01m*[0;01m Linux Kernel [0;01m4.4.6-gentoo[0m for [0;01mx86[0m...

[32;01m*[0m .. with config file /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/generated-config

[32;01m*[0m kernel: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/generated-config

[32;01m*[0m         Previous config backed up to .config--2016-05-13--10-17-56.bak

[32;01m*[0m kernel: >> Running mrproper...

[32;01m*[0m         >> Running oldconfig...

[32;01m*[0m kernel: >> Cleaning...

[31;01m*[0m ERROR: Failed to compile the "prepare" target...

[31;01m*[0m 

[31;01m*[0m -- Grepping log... --

[31;01m*[0m 

[31;01m*[0m  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.lex.c

[31;01m*[0m  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

[31;01m*[0m  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

[31;01m*[0m  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

[31;01m*[0mscripts/kconfig/conf  --oldconfig Kconfig

[31;01m*[0m.config:31:[1m[Kwarning[m[K: symbol value 'm' invalid for X86_INTEL_PSTATE

[31;01m*[0m.config:2289:[1m[Kwarning[m[K: override: FB_MB862XX_LIME changes choice state

[31;01m*[0m.config:2710:[1m[Kwarning[m[K: symbol value 'm' invalid for AB3100_CORE

[31;01m*[0m.config:2719:[1m[Kwarning[m[K: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM8400

[31;01m*[0m.config:2720:[1m[Kwarning[m[K: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM8350_I2C

[31;01m*[0m.config:2721:[1m[Kwarning[m[K: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM8350

[31;01m*[0m.config:2722:[1m[Kwarning[m[K: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM831X

[31;01m*[0m.config:3368:[1m[Kwarning[m[K: symbol value 'm' invalid for POWER_SUPPLY

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0mAllow for memory compaction (COMPACTION) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m  Page migration (MIGRATION) [Y/?] y

[31;01m*[0mEnable bounce buffers (BOUNCE) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0mEnable KSM for page merging (KSM) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0mLow address space to protect from user allocation (DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR) [4096] 4096

[31;01m*[0mEnable recovery from hardware memory errors (MEMORY_[1m[KFAIL[m[KURE) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0m  ACPI tables override via initrd (ACPI_INITRD_TABLE_OVERRIDE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0m  Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0m  PCI slot detection driver (ACPI_PCI_SLOT) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m  Container and Module Devices (ACPI_CONTAINER) [Y/?] (NEW) y

[31;01m*[0m  Smart Battery System (ACPI_SBS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0m  Hardware [1m[KError [m[KDevice (ACPI_HED) [Y/?] y

[31;01m*[0m  Allow ACPI methods to be inserted/replaced at run time (ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0m  ACPI NVDIMM Firmware Interface Table (NFIT) (ACPI_NFIT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0m  ACPI Platform [1m[KError [m[KInterface (APEI) (ACPI_APEI) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m    APEI Generic Hardware [1m[KError [m[KSource (ACPI_APEI_GHES) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m    APEI PCIe AER logging/recovering support (ACPI_APEI_PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m    APEI memory [1m[Kerror [m[Krecovering support (ACPI_APEI_MEMORY_[1m[KFAIL[m[KURE) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m    APEI [1m[KError [m[KINJection (EINJ) (ACPI_APEI_EINJ) [M/n/y/?] m

[31;01m*[0m    APEI [1m[KError [m[KRecord Serialization Table (ERST) Debug Support (ACPI_APEI_ERST_DEBUG) [M/n/y/?] m

[31;01m*[0m  Extended [1m[KError [m[KLog support (ACPI_EXTLOG) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0m Bus options (PCI etc.)

[31;01m*[0m

[31;01m*[0mPCI support (PCI) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m  Support mmconfig PCI config space access (PCI_MMCONFIG) [N/y] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0m  PCI Express Port Bus support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m    Root Port Advanced [1m[KError [m[KReporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m      PCI Express ECRC settings control (PCIE_ECRC) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m      PCIe AER [1m[Kerror [m[Kinjector support (PCIEAER_INJECT) [M/n/y/?] m

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0m      *

[31;01m*[0m      round-robin scheduling (IP_VS_RR) [M/n/?] m

[31;01m*[0m      weighted round-robin scheduling (IP_VS_WRR) [M/n/?] m

[31;01m*[0m      least-connection scheduling (IP_VS_LC) [M/n/?] m

[31;01m*[0m      weighted least-connection scheduling (IP_VS_WLC) [M/n/?] m

[31;01m*[0m      weighted [1m[Kfail[m[Kover scheduling (IP_VS_FO) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0m  * Wireless

[31;01m*[0m  *

[31;01m*[0m  Wireless (WIRELESS) [Y] y

[31;01m*[0m    cfg80211 - wireless configuration API (CFG80211) [M/n/?] m

[31;01m*[0m      nl80211 testmode command (NL80211_TESTMODE) [N/y/?] n

[31;01m*[0m      enable developer [1m[Kwarning[m[Ks (CFG80211_DEVELOPER_[1m[KWARNING[m[KS) [N/y/?] n

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0mSCSI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_SR) [M/n/y/?] m

[31;01m*[0m  Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM) (BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0mSCSI generic support (CHR_DEV_SG) [M/n/y/?] m

[31;01m*[0mSCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [M/n/y/?] m

[31;01m*[0mSCSI Enclosure Support (SCSI_ENCLOSURE) [M/n/?] m

[31;01m*[0mVerbose SCSI [1m[Kerror [m[Kreporting (kernel size +=75K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0m  Compile All OSD modules with lots of DEBUG prints (SCSI_OSD_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

[31;01m*[0m

[31;01m*[0m Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata)

[31;01m*[0m

[31;01m*[0mSerial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata) (ATA) [Y/n/m/?] y

[31;01m*[0m  Verbose ATA [1m[Kerror [m[Kreporting (ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0m      IP-over-InfiniBand data path debugging (INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG_DATA) [N/y/?] n

[31;01m*[0m  InfiniBand SCSI RDMA Protocol (INFINIBAND_SRP) [M/n/?] m

[31;01m*[0m  InfiniBand SCSI RDMA Protocol target support (INFINIBAND_SRPT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0m  iSCSI Extensions for RDMA (iSER) (INFINIBAND_ISER) [M/n/?] m

[31;01m*[0m

[31;01m*[0m EDAC ([1m[KError [m[KDetection And Correction) reporting

[31;01m*[0m

[31;01m*[0mEDAC ([1m[KError [m[KDetection And Correction) reporting (EDAC) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m  EDAC legacy sysfs (EDAC_LEGACY_SYSFS) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m  Debugging (EDAC_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

[31;01m*[0m  Decode MCEs in human-readable form (only on AMD for now) (EDAC_DECODE_MCE) [M/n/y/?] m

[31;01m*[0m  Main Memory EDAC ([1m[KError [m[KDetection And Correction) reporting (EDAC_MM_EDAC) [M/n/y/?] m

[31;01m*[0m    AMD64 (Opteron, Athlon64) (EDAC_AMD64) [M/n/?] m

[31;01m*[0m      Sysfs HW [1m[KError [m[Kinjection facilities (EDAC_AMD64_ERROR_INJECTION) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0m  JFS statistics (JFS_STATISTICS) [N/y/?] n

[31;01m*[0mXFS filesystem support (XFS_FS) [M/n/y/?] m

[31;01m*[0m  XFS Quota support (XFS_QUOTA) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m  XFS POSIX ACL support (XFS_POSIX_ACL) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m  XFS Realtime subvolume support (XFS_RT) [N/y/?] n

[31;01m*[0m  XFS Verbose [1m[KWarning[m[Ks (XFS_WARN) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0mInotify support for userspace (INOTIFY_USER) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0mFilesystem wide access notification (FANOTIFY) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m  fanotify permissions checking (FANOTIFY_ACCESS_PERMISSIONS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0mQuota support (QUOTA) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0mReport quota messages through netlink interface (QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0mPrint quota [1m[Kwarning[m[Ks to console (OBSOLETE) (PRINT_QUOTA_[1m[KWARNING[m[K) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0mtorture tests for RCU (RCU_TORTURE_TEST) [N/m/y/?] n

[31;01m*[0mRCU CPU stall timeout in seconds (RCU_CPU_STALL_TIMEOUT) [21] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0mEnable tracing for RCU (RCU_TRACE) [N/y/?] n

[31;01m*[0mProvide debugging asserts for adding NO_HZ support to an arch (RCU_EQS_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0mForce extended block device numbers and spread them (DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT) [N/y/?] n

[31;01m*[0mNotifier [1m[Kerror [m[Kinjection (NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECTION) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0m  SYSHDR  arch/x86/entry/syscalls/../../include/generated/uapi/asm/unistd_64.h

[31;01m*[0m  SYSHDR  arch/x86/entry/syscalls/../../include/generated/uapi/asm/unistd_x32.h

[31;01m*[0m  CHK     include/generated/timeconst.h

[31;01m*[0m  CC      kernel/bounds.s

[31;01m*[0m  UPD     include/generated/timeconst.h

[31;01m*[0mkernel/bounds.c:1:0: [1m[Kerror:[m[K CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set

[31;01m*[0m /*

[31;01m*[0m ^

[31;01m*[0mKbuild:44: recipe for target 'kernel/bounds.s' [1m[Kfailed[m[K

[31;01m*[0mmake[1]: *** [kernel/bounds.s] [1m[KError [m[K1

[31;01m*[0mMakefile:986: recipe for target 'prepare0' [1m[Kfailed[m[K

[31;01m*[0mmake: *** [prepare0] [1m[KError [m[K2

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0m Running with options: all

[31;01m*[0m Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

[31;01m*[0m Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/config.sh ..

[31;01m*[0m Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/modules_load ..

[31;01m*[0m

[31;01m*[0m [1m[KERROR:[m[K [1m[KFailed[m[K to compile the "prepare" target...

[31;01m*[0m 

[31;01m*[0m -- End log... --

[31;01m*[0m 

[31;01m*[0m Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

[31;01m*[0m errors that were reported above.

[31;01m*[0m 

[31;01m*[0m Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

[31;01m*[0m assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

[31;01m*[0m as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

[31;01m*[0m /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

[31;01m*[0m 

[31;01m*[0m Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

[31;01m*[0mLast edited by gava on Wed May 18, 2016 1:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pilla

gava, quais são os fontes que estás usando? gentoo-sources? 

Parece que ele está tentando usar opções erradas no config do kernel. 

Podes usar a configuração do kernel que estás usando do livecd, supondo que o link /usr/src/linux está apontando para os fontes corretos.

```

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config

```

Dai tenta de novo genkernel. Se não funcionar, vai para o diretório dos fontes e tenta um:

```

make && make modules_install

```

Se der tudo certo, tem que copiar para o /boot... mas um passo de cada vez.

----------

## gava

Ok, as fontes são do gentoo-sources, baixadas através de  -> # emerge --ask sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

fiz o procedimento .. copiei o config.gz, com comando genkernel all deu o mesmo erro, porém ao entrar no diretorio /usr/src/linux, onde estao as fontes o comando: make && make modules_install rodaram beleza .... 

posso seguir para o próximo passo do manual ?

#make install 

Será necessário eu criar uma initramfs ? uma vez que nao tenho /usr e /var em particoes saparadas.. 

obrigado.

----------

## pilla

Acho que podes tentar ir adiante com o make install e a instalação do grub.

----------

## gava

ok, estou indo adiante, mas estou com problemas ... apois todo procedimento .. instalei o grub.. reiniciei .. o grup aparece .. mas da um kernel panic

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

o que pode ser ?

----------

## pilla

Como está a configuração do Grub? E como é o /etc/fstab?

----------

## gava

estou utilizando o lilo

segue lilo.conf 

https://ap.imagensbrasil.org/image/LP5JY

e fs tab

https://ap.imagensbrasil.org/image/LPP8j

obrigado

----------

## pilla

Não uso lilo há muito tempo, mas parece que a configuração não tem nada de obviamente errado. Pode ser falta de um initramfs com o driver para acessar o root?

Eu instalaria o GRUB, bem mais opções em tempo de boot e mais suportado atualmente.

----------

## gava

massa brother .. to fazendo assim agora.. eu tenho um core 2 duo ... estava tentando com a versao x86.. porém baixei agora a versao x86_x64 .. vou tentar gerar o kernel com genkernel .. pra ver se da certo .. e vou criar initramfs tbm ... posto aqui se nao conseguir

----------

## gava

depois de muita luta.... e 15 horas esperando genkernel compilar .. consegui .. to no gentoo já .. modo texto... pode fechar o topico amigo pila... parte da missao foi completa.. 

caso tenha dificuldades pra instalar o X e o gnome .. volto a postar... abraços

----------

## pilla

Parabéns! 

A gente não fecha os tópicos, no máximo o dono original vai lá e edita o título para dizer que foi resolvido.

----------

